# co2 regulator



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

does anyone have a spare laying around?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Jason how have you been. I got a spare you could borrow, what happen to the one you have?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey joey, I've been good. I still have the one from you, I just started another tank at my work place and I got just a 20lb cylinder. I am working on a budget so trying to get as economical as possible. Can I purchase the spare you have?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> Hey joey, I've been good. I still have the one from you, I just started another tank at my work place and I got just a 20lb cylinder. I am working on a budget so trying to get as economical as possible. Can I purchase the spare you have?


yes that's fine. make a fair offer and it's yours.


----------

